

Backing Up Using Git - poremland
http://paul.oremland.net/2014/08/backing-up-using-git.html

======
stephenr
Git isn't a magical beast that can solve hardware failures, and it really
isn't suited to storing anything but text content.

Just as git has "cloud hosting options as well as options to host locally." so
do proper backup solutions - if you can store a git repo somewhere you can
store a backup there, whether locally, on an external disk or on a remote
sever somewhere

